# BBC America HD



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I have been missing BBC America HD since it went on Dish.

I have 119, 110, and 61.5.

4 different techs, chat and call, insisted that it should be on 119 transporder 3.

Can somebody confirm this? I couldn't convince them to put me in the eastern arc.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Split Arc setup - you need either an Eastern Arc (61.5, 72,7, 77) or a Western Arc (110,119,129) setup to get BBCA in HD. On Eatern Arc - BBCA HD is on 72.7.

Covered many times before.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

First, you will get about 5% of the available HD channels with the satellites you are now getting. None of them carry many HD channels.
You need to add either the 72 Sat, or the 129 Sat. 

If you can not get the 129 Sat to go along with 119/110, I'm sure Dish will indeed install the complete Eastern Arc (61.5 72, 77). If your locals are only on the Western ARC, it still is possible to get them to give you 119/110 and 61.5/72, but it does take some convincing.

As for BBC America HD specifically, it is available to you on the 129 Sat, not really 119. It is on 119, but only on a spotbeam, unless that spotbeam covers you, you won't get it from 119.

I have learned there is always more to the story, so why won't they give you the Eastern Arc, or why can't you just get 129?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I know about the Eastern/Western. That's what I was trying to accomplish, for them to put me in the Eastern Arc. I can't get 129 because of the neighbor's trees.

After several minutes on the phone with the CSR, she put me through to what she called the advanced technical group. The tech had me check all the satellites so he was aware of what I have. He repeated many times that I should get BBC America HD from 119 on transporder 3. All other transponders have signals, but not 3. He said that it was a satellite problem and submitted a ticket to their internal people.

All this left me scratching my head.

The only other HD channels that I'm missing, that I'm aware of, are E! and Starz East.

Maybe Michigan is supposed to be covered by the spot beam on 119. I don't know, it is weird. :shrug:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You know - knowing what locals you are supposed to get would help.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Detroit locals. They are in 61.5 and 129 for HD.

The SD locals are in 110. I don't know if they are also in the EA


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a WA plus 61.5. BBCA is on 129.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - so if Detroit IS an Eastern Arc market as well as Western Arc (like Raleigh is) - there is no reason you could not be totally on Eastern Arc. Granted - any local stations on Eastern Arc that are in HD will not be on Eastern Arc in SD, but since the Vip receivers will downconvert if necessary - this is not generally a showstopper for most people.

Just call Dish and tell them you need an Eastern Arc conversion. This will mean you can use only Vip receivers - but again - this shouldn't be a problem. Explain that Western Arc is a non starter due to 129 being NLOS (No Line Of Sight).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh - BTW - transponders 1-5 on 119 are all used for spotbeams - i.e. LOCALS.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I made that point in my post above. 

Again, either there is more to this, or something is being left out. There is no reason they would not install an Eastern Arc in this situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi koji68, I would be happy to assist you in determining how to get you installed to an eastern arc if possible. Please PM me your account information and I will happy to review the account and advise you how to get the switch made to Eastern Arc! Thanks !


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

MaryB took care of the problem. Thanks!

They could not give me Eastern Arc because I still had a 501, which is a MPEG2 receiver. The moment she said that I remembered that this was discussed before.

To solve the problem I got upgraded to a 611 and they are coming Wednesday to install the Eastern Arc. I ended up paying $3 more per month and I'm getting free Platinum HD for a year with a 2 year commitment. I'm happy.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

koji68 said:


> MaryB took care of the problem. Thanks!
> 
> They could not give me Eastern Arc because I still had a 501, which is a MPEG2 receiver. The moment she said that I remembered that this was discussed before.
> 
> To solve the problem I got upgraded to a 611 and they are coming Wednesday to install the Eastern Arc. I ended up paying $3 more per month and I'm getting free Platinum HD for a year with a 2 year commitment. I'm happy.


thats nice! when i upgraded to hd i only got 3 free months of platinum and after my 3 months are up next month i will be keeping it and its worth it!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

koji68 said:


> They could not give me Eastern Arc because I still had a 501, which is a MPEG2 receiver.





tampa8 said:


> Again, either there is more to this, or something is being left out. There is no reason they would not install an Eastern Arc in this situation.


----------

